# Upgraditis!



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

I've been able to save a bit of spare money that I'd like to put towards some coffee gear. I'm a bit torn between a new machine or grinder. I will have £400 - £500...

Grinder - currently own a Eureka Mignon. I'm after something I can easily switch between settings as I use aeropress, brewed, and espresso depending on how I feel.

Machine - currently own a Classic. I'd like something more stable, consistent, etc. I've been looking in to a few options here - Expobar Pulser, or a second hand H/X from a reliable forum such as this.

Grinder - due to the switching this seems like a better buy right now. Would a Vario be a good idea? I want something I can switch between settings on with ease, and without losing my settings. Am I getting the Vario wrong here? Would you say £500 is a decent wedge to upgrade from a Mignon?

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Check out the for sale thread - there's an Oscar there which is within your budget. Powerful HX machine with big boiler.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

I've seen the Oscar, and I am tempted (despite the colour...!). I imagine it would be a big step up, but I don't envisage myself spending a bit for a while after that - will the Mignon sit out of place with the Oscar?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

You'll see the biggest gains from a change of grinder rather than machine. I suggest, selling your Mignon and witht he proceeds and possibly just a few quid of your budget getting a well modified used Mazzer SJ from the FS section here for about £200 - £230 and then use the balance to upgrade your machine.

Even if you just change the grinder first and keep your Classic whilst you hunt around you will see a big improvement


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Coffee will be more fun once ure rid of the classic tho


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

You could consider getting a good handgrinder Lido 2/3, Hausgrind if you don't mind waiting etc. for brewed as well (if you did go with something like an SJ or whatever that left you money over) or a Baratza for brewed. . .


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

johnbudding said:


> I've seen the Oscar, and I am tempted (despite the colour...!). I imagine it would be a big step up, but I don't envisage myself spending a bit for a while after that - will the Mignon sit out of place with the Oscar?


Sorry I don't know the grinder from use (the Mignon), but from the picture on the Oscar it looks like that's what was used with it up until now. . .


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Few if any grinders will easily switch between different brew methods and switch back accurately to previous setting. (without some fine tuning) I would suggest retain your Mignon, get a hand grinder for brewed, then use your money on the Oscar / or something else to enhance your coffee making.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Coffee will be more fun once ure rid of the classic tho


You can stop that right away.........even if it is true!


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a Rhino, perhaps I can have this set up for the brewed/Aeropress, keep the mignon, and look at getting a new machine for now then. Do you think the Oscar would be the best bet, or hold out for something else?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

There might be a Fracino cherub going up for sale shortly....along with a fantastic K6 but don't tell Adrian!


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Oooh - the cherub looks lovely, and very popular.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yep I can vouch for a cherub, excellent machine


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've seen this one as well, blue panels and immaculate!


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Consider me interested please, fatboyslim!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

When you get a decent grinder you will find that the adjustment between different beans is ok. But to change between brewed and espresso on a daily basis, although more than do able is a bit of a pain. I've got a hand grinder for Aeropress etc and and an electric grinder just for espresso. It's the way to go IMO - unless you end up with two electric grinders. I quite enjoy hand grinding for brewed though


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Mr O - I believe you are correct. I'll spend some time getting to grips with adjusting the Rhino and keep the Mignon for now. Get myself a new machine, preferably one that has a water outlet and decent steamer (Cherub sounds promising), and upgrade the grinder at a later date. I like the footprint of the Mignon and it's not too tall either.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Is your 400-500 including the sale of the classic?

If not put this towards a top notch hand grinder.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> You can stop that right away.........even if it is true!


Temp surfing







.....take away the guessing . PID it or sell it


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

I'd be happy to spend £400 of my own cash and hopefully get £150 for the Gaggia with naked PF and upgraded wand.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

johnbudding said:


> I'd be happy to spend £400 of my own cash and hopefully get £150 for the Gaggia with naked PF and upgraded wand.


£150 is optimistic . Id check previous sale threads for a more realistic price


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Agreed, they are not fetching that much anymore, reckon 80-100 max.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

OK. Even with additional naked PF, double and triple baskets?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

johnbudding said:


> Mr O - I believe you are correct. I'll spend some time getting to grips with adjusting the Rhino and keep the Mignon for now. Get myself a new machine, preferably one that has a water outlet and decent steamer (Cherub sounds promising), and upgrade the grinder at a later date. I like the footprint of the Mignon and it's not too tall either.


That is my MO. I have hand grinders at home and office which are setup for and used for brewed. I have one electric at home setup for espresso. I won't pretend to know which is better the Cherub or the Oscar. I can tell you that the hot water on my dual boiler is very seldom used. My cups get nice and toasty on top of the machine. Tea is made from kettle. The only time I use hot water on the dual boiler is for Long Blacks and I seldom drink those anymore. The other difference is IMO one of those machines fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down. Your sense of style may be different than mine.

I I think you have a very capable grinder with the Mignon and it is time for the machine to be upgraded. I like making espresso on my Classic. I hated making milky drinks on the Classic. I love doing both on my dual boiler. YMMV


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

johnbudding said:


> OK. Even with additional naked PF, double and triple baskets?


Yup..


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

I have to admit I am more drawn to the Cherub. I find the Oscar a bit too simple looking, although I'm sure both could equal each other on value/temp stab etc.

I predominantly drink short/long blacks, and would be happy to invest in a temp variable kettle, though the water tap wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Yup..


Shame - but if that's what it is, that's what it is.

I should also say, the fact Francino operate out of Birmingham is quite attractive - I'm in Leicestershire myself.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

johnbudding said:


> Shame - but if that's what it is, that's what it is.
> 
> I should also say, the fact Francino operate out of Birmingham is quite attractive - I'm in Leicestershire myself.


Advert for cherub going up tomorrow. I can give you first refusal on it if you want?


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> Advert for cherub going up tomorrow. I can give you first refusal on it if you want?


Yes, please do, I would appreciate that. I'll give it a good think throughout today and let you know tomorrow when it goes up. Feeling positive though


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I really enjoyed my Cherub, well built and never missed a beat!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

johnbudding said:


> Yes, please do, I would appreciate that. I'll give it a good think throughout today and let you know tomorrow when it goes up. Feeling positive though





fatboyslim said:


> Advert for cherub going up tomorrow. I can give you first refusal on it if you want?


Hi guys

Best way - friendly advice - is for John to put up a wanted, that way he automatically gets first refusal (I believe); forum rules (If I recall correctly) means a 'for sale' thread is open to anyone!

@fatboyslim - the mod team can always transfer your post in John's wanted into a 'for sale' if he opts not to buy it (save you re-publishing!)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

johnbudding said:


> Yes, please do, I would appreciate that. I'll give it a good think throughout today and let you know tomorrow when it goes up. Feeling positive though


It's a good machine, not for me though (I like my lever), plus the blue won't go with our kitchen.

I think it comes with a few extras as well.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

jonc said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Best way - friendly advice - is for John to put up a wanted, that way he automatically gets first refusal (I believe); forum rules (If I recall correctly) means a 'for sale' thread is open to anyone!
> 
> @fatboyslim - the mod team can always transfer your post in John's wanted into a 'for sale' if he opts not to buy it (save you re-publishing!)


Thanks Jon, I will do that now. The fair play rules on this forum are excellent by the way!


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Rhys said:


> It's a good machine, not for me though (I like my lever), plus the blue won't go with our kitchen.
> 
> I think it comes with a few extras as well.


Extras are good! *wink wink* @fatboyslim!

I'm not overly fussed on colour, but out of interest, has anyone ever tried to repaint the panels in another colour?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

johnbudding said:


> Extras are good! *wink wink* @fatboyslim!
> 
> I'm not overly fussed on colour, but out of interest, has anyone ever tried to repaint the panels in another colour?


 @jeebsy has repainted almost everything coffee-related he's ever owned I think (actually powder coated) but is a wealth of info on it all.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Vinyl wrap maybe, does heat affect it?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

johnbudding said:


> Extras are good! *wink wink* @fatboyslim!
> 
> I'm not overly fussed on colour, but out of interest, has anyone ever tried to repaint the panels in another colour?


On the Cherub that side/back panel busts off easy enough so keying it and painting it should be easy!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Would need to get more info on vinyl wrap but people use it for cars panels and they get mega hot (in middle east for example) so think it should be fine with a coffee machine. The place that does my coating also do hydrographics but tried to put me off that when i started asking about it


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

@jeebsy - pardon my ignorance, but is powder coating a sort of more effective spray paint done by a company?


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Powder coating is a different process. Part to be coated is electrostatically charged, then powder is sprayed on it and sticks due to the charge. Its then baked in an oven to melt the powder and form a thicker more durable coating than paint. I just did my side panels and Mazzer royal in a candy red, which is actually a red paint over a powdercoat chrome base.

As an aside, I'm also a 3m trained vehicle wrapper but dont do it any more - a quality wrap (3m, avery etc) would be fine for coffee machine panels but some contours cannot be wrapped without joins - grinder bodies for example.

@jeebsy I'm surprised they put you off dipping. Its just a pattern applied to the surface in a water tank, then clearcoated over the top. I guess it might be as the sprayed clear is not as durable as a powdercoat finish.. but you can get powdercoat clears..


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

@Taff - interesting, thanks. Any idea of the cost associated with the processes?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Think it was durability mainly, wouldn't stand up to bumps and scrapes that well. I just asked about it out of curiosity, the hash leaf patterns wouldn't project the right image ( although carbon fibre ones were quite cool)


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

And all of this before actually seeing just how beautiful these blue panels are!


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

@fatboyslim - I'm thinking more of my girlfriend. Personally I'm a Leicester City fan, so the blue can stay with me, but I'm not so sure about my better half!


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

On reflection, she's probably already suffered enough... on account that she's dating a LCFC fan!


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

johnbudding said:


> @Taff - interesting, thanks. Any idea of the cost associated with the processes?


costs vary. I'd expect powdercoating a couple of panels or a grinder to be £50-60 more panels will lower the per panel cost! a couple of panels and a grinder would probably be £80 ish


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

johnbudding said:


> @Taff - interesting, thanks. Any idea of the cost associated with the processes?


Fracino sell the complete panel too in silver and various colours - though expect it's over £100


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> the hash leaf patterns wouldn't project the right image


Cafe culture?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

risky said:


> Cafe culture?


Would suit an Amsterdam coffee shop


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

IIRC the blue colour is similar to the blue in my avatar.

If I hadn't upgraded my equipment and spent money on projects, I would've bought this from @fatboyslim when he was thinking about selling a while back (and I talked him out of it lol). Unfortunately I'm a lever convert now, otherwise I would have had it


----------

